# best deal for a remote dust collector switch



## timberwolf43 (Feb 13, 2011)

good idea, i might have to try this.


----------



## gpastor (Jan 10, 2010)

who makes them?


----------



## merle (Nov 5, 2009)

what store has them??


----------



## Routerisstillmyname (Oct 16, 2008)

Superswitch is the manufacturer. you can get them on amazon and eBay. they are not designed for power tools.


----------



## LepelstatCrafts (Jan 16, 2011)

I did the same thing with the Christmas remote light switches since I can't reach the switch on my DC. I also use them in my house since the smarty pants who did the electric didn't put any switches in the place that I rent. Love when people have new ideas with existing tech.


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

Interesting post, I have a 2 hp DC so not sure 15A will cover this. I'll have to do some math and rig up an inline amp meter so I can see its start up amprage draw. I know I cant plug my DC into a power strip as it pops it whice is a 15amp. While this will work for some, I would be interested in anyone that has tried this with a 2hp machine.

Thx for sharing.


----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

When I was putting up the Christmas lights this year, I found in my bin of lights a remote control that I had bought for turning the lights on and off. I hadn't used it in many years since I had bought a different one with a light sensor in it. I immediately thought of using it on my dust collector and checked the amp/volt ratings and it was compatible! It works awesome…now I can turn the DC on and off from my tablesaw across the room! Woohoo!


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

The price is good enough that if it won't work on the DC , I have other uses for it . 
Thanks for the review and the great idea : )


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

nice review, and good information. thnx for posting


----------



## bigike (May 25, 2009)

thanks for the heads up.


----------



## adidas28 (Jul 7, 2010)

I just went through this, too. First I bought the iVac product from amazon.com but that never worked. I could never start my tablesaw (even with the dust collector not plugged in).

So I moved on to some X10 components from www.thehomeautomationstore.com. I paid a bit more for the Pro version of their products, but it seems to work really well so far. I bought the following two things, and that was all I needed.
A receptacle
A wireless remote

I did pay a bit more, but since this is a 20A setup, I felt pretty comfortable with it.


----------



## Jahness (Nov 1, 2010)

Maybe I should steal my wifes clapper and try that.


----------



## tt1106 (Dec 31, 2009)

I too use my Christmas lights switch. It is the outdoor variety, with the locking plug receptacle. So the cords won't come out, even if stretched. I mounted the control on the side of my table saw, so I can just reach over the side and press the button when I fire it up.


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

I bought a set very similar to this from harbor freight, except the HF ones are just the white ones. Anyway they work great- FOR A WHILE. But then the remote buttons started crapping out one at a time.

Hope you have better luck than I had.


----------



## Bsmith (Feb 2, 2011)

I went the cheap way first. Just received my Woods 3255 outside remote. Ordered from Amazon and received it in three days. $14.00 plus shipping. It looks sturdy enough. Recommended for 15 amp but I'm using it on my HF dust collector and it's working fine. Clipped the remote to my apron and turn it on and off from where ever I happen to be. This way I can tuck my dust collector in the corner out of the way. Very happy with this purchase but time will only tell. I'm a firm believer in you get what you pay for.


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

I just got my Power Pack Pro installed last week. Since then, I've used it 8 hrs a day with a 2hp, HF DC. So far, it works like a charm.
I epoxied a rare earth magnet to the back of the remote and stuck it on the power unit of the Shopsmith.


----------

